# Where did Gummy go?



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm running Gummy droid 2 ics build. I went looking for the topic and it's gone...did the build get pulled? Is there discussion going on somewhere else?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

Team gummy have there own part of the forum now with all their builds.

Sent from my Gummy ICS powered Droid X


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome! Do you have a link?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/21312-[DROID2][BETA]

Sent from my Gummy ICS powered Droid X


----------

